# BMI index measurements



## KimmieG (Apr 19, 2007)

Good afternoon,  I have a question about BMI measurements, and how they are obtained.  I thought the way to calculate is by mathematics.  I cannot find a procedure code that this represents.  I have an office that wants to use procedure code 93720 as a way of determining BMI.  I cannot find any documentation that this test can be used for BMI determination.  Could you please help me with this.  

Kimberly


----------



## Andrschery (Apr 19, 2007)

Kim
The code 93720 is for Plethysmography which measures the systolic blood pressure (maximum pressure exerted when the heart contracts) of a leg compared to that of an arm.  This test is used usually to rule out blockages in the arms and legs.  So, the code choice that your office wants to use would not be appropriate.

BMI = Body Mass Index

The way you measure BMI is weight in relation to height.  The way it is calculated is a person's weight in pounds divided by their height in inches squared, and then multiplied by 703.

Ex.  Someone who is 5 ft. 7 inches (67 inches) and weighs 220 pounds.  The calculation would look like this 220 pounds divided by 4489 (67 inches X 67 inches) multiplied by 703 = 34.35 Body Mass Index.

A person with a BMI of 18.5 to 24.9 is considered healthy.
A person with a BMI of 25 to 29.9 is considered overweight.
A person with a BMI of 30 or more is considered obese.

I believe the measurement of BMI would be equivalent to measuring weight, vital signs, height and would be included in the evaluation and management service codes.  However, according to several websites there are approximatley 36 ICD-9 codes that could be assigned for body mass index.

If someone else has information regarding a specific code for BMI please post a reply.  

I hope this helps you and your office.   

Cheryl LPN, CPC


----------

